# KYT: xcalibur



## Sinkhead (Mar 12, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is xcalibur!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions



JacobReaper
Shiro786
ZeWarriorReturns
WeaponXxX
The Teej
cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84





Spoiler: Past sessions



sonicslasher
CockroachMan
Nero (March 4th to 6th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

Another timely update from Sinkhead Enterprises!


----------



## Spikey (Mar 12, 2008)

xcalibear.

that is all


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 12, 2008)

Favourite sweets? (that's candy for USA people)
Favourite Pokémans?
Bestest GBAtemp friend?


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 12, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> xcalibear.
> 
> that is all



Damn I was gonna write that


----------



## Orc (Mar 12, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 12, 2008)

sinkhead said:
			
		

> Favourite sweets? (that's candy for USA people)
> Favourite Pokémans?
> Bestest GBAtemp friend?
> 
> ...


----------



## JPH (Mar 12, 2008)

How much wood could a wood Chuck Norris chuck chuck if a wood Chuck Norris chuck could chuck wood?

Your thoughts on BoneMonkey?

How much do you love me?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 12, 2008)

Hows it going?


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

Camelot?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> How much wood could a wood Chuck Norris chuck chuck if a wood Chuck Norris chuck could chuck wood?
> 
> Your thoughts on BoneMonkey?
> 
> ...




Sir Lancelot: Look, my liege!
[trumpets play a fanfare as the camera cuts briefly to the sight of a majestic castle]
King Arthur: [in awe] Camelot!
Sir Galahad: [in awe] Camelot!
Sir Lancelot: [in awe] Camelot!
Patsy: [derisively] It's only a model!
King Arthur: Shh!


----------



## dakeyras (Mar 12, 2008)

It was an easy oppurtunity for you to make a monty python joke. Instant popularity! (if only you had not failed)


----------



## Little (Mar 12, 2008)

I can't think of anything I want to ask you, does that make you feel sad?


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 12, 2008)

1. You have two KYT sessions.. while some people have no.. your thoughts about that?
2. Why are you on Egypt?
3. Your favorite anime? besides Cowboy Bebop and Champloo..
4. Do you like mudkips?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 13, 2008)

dakeyras said:
			
		

> It was an easy oppurtunity for you to make a monty python joke. Instant popularity! (if only you had not failed)
> 
> FIX'D
> Although it was 1 am at the time... my brain just wasn't working properly.
> ...


----------



## silverspoon (Mar 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Costello (Mar 13, 2008)

What are your real origins? Always meant to ask you this. I don't see you being british all the way down your family tree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 don't ask me why.
How's your situation with the ladies?
Pick a GBAtemp girl ?


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 13, 2008)

1.Y Xcalibur? why not Zcalibur?
2. Why do you look grumpy in your photoshoot
3. Are you considering joining the Hair bear bunch?
4. Fav food
5. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
6. u probably miss me on IRC COZ I GOT BANNED (THANK YOU COSTELLO)


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 13, 2008)

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?

8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 13, 2008)

silverspoon said:
			
		

> 1. What is the best thing about GBAtemp.net?
> 2. Did you go inside The great Pyramids?
> 3. Favourite game on Snes and N64?
> 
> ...



1) PS1. It was the first console I ever owned that really got me into gaming and I don't know where I'd be right now without having that taste of gaming. Probably a thug somehwere lol.

2) Thats a tough one... It'd have to be Super Smash Brothers Melee though. I can't count how many hours I've spent on that game on multiplayer alone. My most epic gaming moments came from playing with my friends on that.

3) If were talking 3rd party it would have to be Zero from the megaman Zero games. Or even better, Omega from Megaman ZX which is more like a powered up version of Zero. He would wreak frikkin havoc in Brawl.
But if its 1st party then I'd pick 

4) Cats. They're unbelievably cute yet so smart. I might've gotten one if I was sure it wouldn't end up dead with a broken neck because of my little brothers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

5) Soylent Green. When its something horrible tasting I would like for it to be over as soon as possible. Pop in a quick waver and swallow and I'm done.

6)Dante from Devil May Cry. Who wouldn't want to be him? Kick demon arse all day and look cool while doing it.

7) I could say Tifa(BOOOBIES!!!) but I'm not. Instead I want to do it with Samus(not samutz!). Her new look is so hawt.

@WeaponXxX: I recently watched Fight Club and I have to say I finally get your sig. Its so frikkin awesome.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 13, 2008)

1. Can you be my lagman replacement?
2. Favourite Arctic Monkeys song?
3. How is Egypt working out for you?
4. Me on Tempcast, too rude?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 13, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> 1. Can you be my lagman replacement?
> 2. Favourite Arctic Monkeys song?
> 3. How is Egypt working out for you?
> 4. Me on Tempcast, too rude?



1. If lagman doesn't come back soon I'll do it. I'm no good at being a mexican though... :-S
One condition though, those moobies are free access to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

2. My favorite off the first album is "A Certain Romance" and off the second its "Do Me A Favour".
The whole second album I could listen to all the way though. Its one of my favorite albums of all time.

3. Well I'm achieving all the goals I set out to do but I couldn't imagine a worse place to do it in. I hate this country with a passion.
The people are constantly trying to rip me off because they know I'm a foreigner. The language is like what pikey is to old english and horrible to listen to.
They're rude and unreliable. The traffic is horrible and whenever I cross the road I feel like I'm playing some cruel real life version of frogger.
I can't wait untill I'm back where I'm supposed to be.

4. You were jokes! It was funny as hell though I don't know what AceGunman has to say about it. You do suck at being canadian though.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 13, 2008)

W8 ive been meaning to ask u, wut anime is dat avatar from?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 13, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> W8 ive been meaning to ask u, wut anime is dat avatar from?



Cowboy Bebop.


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 13, 2008)

What flashcards do you own?

Do you listen to metal?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 14, 2008)

neschn said:
			
		

> What flashcards do you own?
> 
> Do you listen to metal?



I own a Supercard DS one and an EZ Flash IV miniSD.

I love metal. I listen to all kinds of music but metal probably makes up more than half of what I listen to.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 14, 2008)

Hiya xcalibur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Well I'm achieving all the goals I set out to do but I couldn't imagine a worse place to do it in. I hate this country with a passion.
> The people are constantly trying to rip me off because they know I'm a foreigner. The language is like what pikey is to old english and horrible to listen to.
> They're rude and unreliable. The traffic is horrible and whenever I cross the road I feel like I'm playing some cruel real life version of frogger.
> I can't wait untill I'm back where I'm supposed to be.


Fuckin' DITTO! I really wish I could go back to Saudi Arabia, or Emirates (the two countries in which I feel at home in) It sucks to be a foreigner here, people used to think I'm one when I first came here (one-two years ago). Also, ROFLMAO @ frogger real-life version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, for a few questions : 
1) On a scale of 1  Infinity, how would you rate the hell of living in Egypt? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Let's go hang out sometime  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












3) Do you plan on having over 9000 KYTs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4) You don't hate me, do you?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



5) If you do, you wouldn't mind me visiting with a shotgun and a few friends, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



6) I can run GBA on my R4!
7) Should I add you to my friends list?


----------



## Deletable_Man (Mar 14, 2008)

Kekeke?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 14, 2008)

Extreme Coder said:
			
		

> Hiya xcalibur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GTFO KEFKA!


----------



## Lyuse (Mar 14, 2008)

1. What hand you write with ?
2. Do you eat ice cream on a Sunday morning ?
3. So I herd you liek Marshtomp ?


----------



## theman69 (Mar 14, 2008)

Do you touch yourself at night?


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 14, 2008)

Lyuse said:
			
		

> 1. What hand you write with ?
> 2. Do you eat ice cream on a Sunday morning ?
> 3. So I herd you liek Marshtomp ?
> 
> ...



I touch UR MOM!


----------

